# Lumastrobe vehicle light cord too short!



## xjjeepman (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey all, new here. Been on the Lawnsite for years though. Anyone have any experience with this light (Cyclone Emergency LED Vehicle Lightbar MBLX-240-MC)? I just purchased it from here; http://lumastrobe.com/product/emergency-led-vehicle-lightbar-11-flash-patterns-maintenance-free/

And found that the cord which is only 6.5 ft long barely reaches my 12v port in my truck. I have a sunroof so i have to set it further back.

Anybody have the same issues? Are there extensions that can be purchased or do i need to fab my own?? I just understand why they would make the cords so short. The ones on eBay seems to be around the same length as well. It seems like a great light except for this shortcoming.. TIA


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

It's pretty much known that with all these lights, regardless of maker, an extension is needed.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I had an extension cord at one time; can't remember where I got it though. Try Radio Shack.

http://www.radioshack.com/enercell-10-ft-12vdc-extension-cord-with-on-off-switch/2700047.html


----------



## xjjeepman (Nov 14, 2014)

seville009;1868847 said:


> I had an extension cord at one time; can't remember where I got it though. Try Radio Shack.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/enercell-10-ft-12vdc-extension-cord-with-on-off-switch/2700047.html


Thanks, I order one of these off eBay!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just add wire to it, proper heat shrink connectors


----------



## remac (Dec 18, 2013)

the lumastrobe specs say 0.3A current draw, not too bad
mine draws enough to heat up the plug so it gets hot
also want to be careful how you run cord so it doesn't get pinched
that will become a weak spot that can break or overheat too


----------



## xjjeepman (Nov 14, 2014)

i thought about that dieselss, i might still go that route depending on how this works out. 

good points remac, im trying to figure out the best route to run this. Where is everyone running these wires? Seems like either way i go i chance a leak whether its through a window or the 3rd brake light...


----------



## remac (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is an older unit, draws 5A for incandescent bulb and motor.
I mag mine to the roof and run the cord through the passenger door frame.
I keep the outside cord short so it doesn't go far if it comes off.

I don't get any leaks inside, air or water, but it does pinch the cord.
It has a heavy gauge cord and I haven't had any problems with the cord yet.

Only problem was the plug did not have enough strain relief
and the wires broke off at the connector, clean it up re-solder, good to go.


----------



## xjjeepman (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok, ill try through the door good point. Mine has a magnetic base as well.


----------



## remac (Dec 18, 2013)

I plow solo so hardly ever open passenger door
except when I first start out and when I wrap up.
Otherwise I would probably use one of the feed throughs
that are on the backside of the cab, and wire it to a switch.

Older units take 5A which is too much current to wire to an existing light.
Yours is only 0.3A so you might be able to hook to existing wiring
or maybe to an external light.

Whole other issue is local laws on running with or without flashing light.
Some areas require it whenever you have a plow blade on vehicle
others prohibit flashing lights unless you are actually moving snow...
All depends on the cop you see and what their attitude is that day.


----------



## xjjeepman (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok, yeah i will only be plowing my driveway and maybe a neighbors occasionally. My driveway is about 700ft and just want to make sure others can see me when i come out to the end of it. Not worried about cops around here, I'm in the middle of no where and my brother in law is a State Trooper


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

I bought an extension outlet but quickly realized my rotator draws way too much amperage for that extension.
Instead I wired up a spare accessory outlet near the rear door. I put a switch on the dash so I can turn it on and off easily. It's win win as my truck did not have a rear mounted accessory outlet.


----------



## xjjeepman (Nov 14, 2014)

JSutter101;1875981 said:


> I bought an extension outlet but quickly realized my rotator draws way too much amperage for that extension.
> Instead I wired up a spare accessory outlet near the rear door. I put a switch on the dash so I can turn it on and off easily. It's win win as my truck did not have a rear mounted accessory outlet.


Thats a great setup! How did you wire it up?? Where did you get the outlet from?


----------



## remac (Dec 18, 2013)

xjjeepman;1876076 said:


> Thats a great setup! How did you wire it up?? Where did you get the outlet from?


I 2nd that...very nice job...very pro looking.


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

It's wired off the battery, but you could use a switched source as well. Inline fuse and wiring will be based on your needs, I think I used a 20 amp fuse and 12 gauge wire. That's overkill for the light but I run other things off the same circuit. Now that I think of it I probably wired in a relay so the switch does not get over loaded. 

85 ground through the switch 86 and 87 fused power 30 outlet

I ran the wires under the door scuff plates and carpet. The outlet is just a generic one from the parts store. I have another outlet in the bed as well.


----------

